# الاسئلة الشائعة للمؤمنين الجدد ، كيف أصلي ، أين أصلي ، كم مرة أصلي .... الخ



## Jesus Son 261 (26 سبتمبر 2010)

*سلام المسيح أخوتي في الرب
أول شئ مبروك عليكم نعمة المسيح الذي سكب محبته الفائدة
في قلوبكم ، بعد ان انتظر كثيـــــرًا لكي يفتح كل منكم باب قلبه ، ليدخل السيد الرب و يسكن فيه

هَئَنَذَا وَاقِفٌ عَلَى الْبَابِ وَأَقْرَعُ. إِنْ سَمِعَ أَحَدٌ صَوْتِي وَفَتَحَ الْبَابَ، أَدْخُلُ إِلَيْهِ وَأَتَعَشَّى مَعَهُ وَهُوَ مَعِي[رؤ 3-20].

نشكر الرب من أجل محبته و من أجل عمله فيكم

في رحلة الإيمان يمر الانسان بأكثر من مرحلة ، و لعل أغلب العابرين تتشابه مراحلهم
فالمرحلة الأولي يمر بها في دينه أو مُعتقده ، و اكتشاف بطلانه ، وهي خاصة به

المرحلة الثانية هي البحث عن الحق ، و نحن هنــــا في خدمة كل باحث صادق مع نفسه ، يبحث عن الحق
نرحب بكـ في أي سؤال من خلال : الاسئلة و الاجوبة المسيحية
إذا كان لديك أي سؤال فتفضل بطرحه

المرحلة الثالثة هي الاقتراب من الإيمان بالسيد المسيح كاله فادي و مخلص
و لعل السؤال المتكرر الذي يطرأ لذهن كل من يمر بهذه المرحلة هو :
 كيف أؤمن بالمسيح؟
لذلك قام الاخ My Rock بكتابة هذا الموضوع و تثبيته ، لكي يكون مرجع لكل من يسأل نفس السؤال و يمر بنفس المرحلة

أما المرحلة الرابعة ، هي مرحلة ما بعد الإيمان مباشرة
العابرين الجدد ، دائما يتسائلون
كيف أصلي ، كم مرة أصلي ، هل يجب أن اتعمّد ، 
الى آخر هذه الاسئلة 
لذلك رأيت ان يكون هذا الموضوع يجمع أغلب الاسئلة الشائعة لدي الاخوة العابرين حديثي الإيمان ،
و لتكن بركة الرب في هذا العمل

أطلب من الإدارة تثبيت الموضوع
يتبع بالأسئلة الشائعة*​


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (26 سبتمبر 2010)

*السؤال الأول دائم التكرار : كيف أصلى؟

ببساطة ، الصلاه في المسيحية ليست فروض ولا واجبات ، بل هي علاقة حية بين الانسان و الرب يسوع المسيح ، فإذا أردت ان تكون لك علاقة قوية مع الرب ، فكن دائم الحديث معه

فكيف تكون الصلاه اذًا؟!!
الصلاه هي حديث شخصي وجداني بينك و بين الله ،
تحدث معه وهو يسمعك ، خاطبه وهو يُصغي اليك ، فقط ارفع قلبك و فكرك الي الرب ، و هكذا تكون الصلاه بالقلب و ليس الجسد

لأن الله لا ينظر الي جسدك و وضعك ، بل الي قلبك و فكرك
لا يهم أن تكون واقفًا ، أو جالسًا ، أو ساجدًا ، أو أي وضع آخر
الأهم ان يكون قلبك مرفوعًا للرب

فِي ضِيقِي دَعَوْتُ الرَّبَّ وَإِلَى إِلَهِي صَرَخْتُ فَسَمِعَ مِنْ هَيْكَلِهِ صَوْتِي وَصُرَاخِي قُدَّامَهُ دَخَلَ أُذُنَيْهِ.[مز 18-6]

لا تكُن مرائي ، متفاخر بأنك تصلي ، أمام الناس
لكن صلي لأبيك الذي في السماوات ، وهو يستمع صلاتك كل حين

وَأَمَّا أَنْتَ فَمَتَى صَلَّيْتَ فَادْخُلْ إِلَى مِخْدَعِكَ وَأَغْلِقْ بَابَكَ وَصَلِّ إِلَى أَبِيكَ الَّذِي فِي الْخَفَاءِ. فَأَبُوكَ الَّذِي يَرَى فِي الْخَفَاءِ يُجَازِيكَ عَلاَنِيَةً.[مت 6-6]

الخلاصة : الصلاه هي حديث شخصى بينك و بين الرب

-----------------

اسئلة فرعية من هذا السؤال : متي أصلي؟!!

و بعد أن عرفنا معنى الصلاه ، فتكون إجابة هذا السؤال سهل جدًا ،
الصلاه ليست لها وقت محدد ، لأن الله أبوك يستمع اليك في أي وقت
كن دائم العلاقة بينك و بين الرب ولا تهتم بأي مواقيت أو مواعيد

وَقَالَ لَهُمْ أَيْضاً مَثَلاً فِي أَنَّهُ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يُصَلَّى كُلَّ حِينٍ وَلاَ يُمَلَّ [لو 18-1]
صَلُّوا بِلاَ انْقِطَاعٍ. [تسالونيكي الأولي 5-17]

فلتكن علاقتكم بالمسيح دائمة بلا انقاع
أما عن مواعيد بعض الصلوات مثل الأجبية ، فالأجبية هي مجموعة صلوات وضعها آباء الكنيسة ، و نظموها و وزعوها علي مدار اليوم

تحب تعرف عن .....الاجبية ، ادخل هنا

بالطبع هذه مجرد اجتهادات و مساعدات للمؤمنين من قِبَل الكنيسة ، 
ليست فروض ولا شئ من هذا القبيل
من أراد ان يستعين بها لكي يتعلم كيف يصلي ، فليقرأ الموضوع

و عن صلاه القداس ، فهو شركة المؤمنين في الصلاه ، و يكون القداس غالبا يوم الأحد أو الجمعة ، حسب الكنائس

و أما عن الكنيسة ، فالكنيسة ليست مبني و جدران ، بل ان الكنيسة هي جماعة المؤمنين المجتمعين بها
فأي مجموعة اجتمعوا علي اسم الرب يسوع ، فهذه هي الكنيسة
و يكون الرب في وسطهم

لأَنَّهُ حَيْثُمَا اجْتَمَعَ اثْنَانِ أَوْ ثَلاَثَةٌ بِاسْمِي فَهُنَاكَ أَكُونُ فِي وَسَطِهِمْ».[مت 18-20]

---------------------

سؤال فرعي آخر ، أين نصلّي؟

قلت لكم سابقًا ، ان مكان الصلاه ليس له أي أهمية أمام الرب
بعض الأماكن تكون مفيدة بالنسبة للانسان ، و لكن أمام الرب فصلاتك في غرفتك مثل صلاتك في الشارع أو أي مكان
فـ في أي مكان ، الرب يسمع صوتك و يُصغي اليك و يُحدّثك

قال السيد المسيح له كل المجد وحده

وَأَمَّا أَنْتَ فَمَتَى صَلَّيْتَ فَادْخُلْ إِلَى مِخْدَعِكَ وَأَغْلِقْ بَابَكَ وَصَلِّ إِلَى أَبِيكَ الَّذِي فِي الْخَفَاءِ. فَأَبُوكَ الَّذِي يَرَى فِي الْخَفَاءِ يُجَازِيكَ عَلاَنِيَةً.[مت 6-6]

و هذا ليس تحديد للمكان علي الاطلاق ، بل هو تحذير من تعمّد اظهار الصلاه قدام الناس ،

وَمَتَى صَلَّيْتَ فَلاَ تَكُنْ كَالْمُرَائِينَ فَإِنَّهُمْ يُحِبُّونَ أَنْ يُصَلُّوا قَائِمِينَ فِي الْمَجَامِعِ وَفِي زَوَايَا الشَّوَارِعِ لِكَيْ يَظْهَرُوا لِلنَّاسِ. اَلْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّهُمْ قَدِ اسْتَوْفَوْا أَجْرَهُمْ! [مت 6-5]

فاجعل صلاتك علاقة خاصة بينك و بين الرب ، و ليست علاقة علنية

أما عن الصلاه ، فيمكنك أن تصلي في الكنيسة أو في بيتك في غرفتك
أو في عملك ، أو حتي في السيارة
فقط ارفع قلبك للرب ، و تخاطب معه و كن على ثقة انه يسمعك و يراك

----------------------
سؤال فرعي آخر ، ماذا أقول في الصلاه؟

قال السيد المسيح له المجد :

وَحِينَمَا تُصَلُّونَ لاَ تُكَرِّرُوا الْكَلاَمَ بَاطِلاً كَالأُمَمِ فَإِنَّهُمْ يَظُنُّونَ أَنَّهُ بِكَثْرَةِ كَلاَمِهِمْ يُسْتَجَابُ لَهُمْ.​
فلا ترددوا الكلام بدون وعي ، لأن الله لا يطلب تسجيلات صوتية منك ، بل بالأحرى لا يطلب منك شيئا 

لاَ يُخْدَمُ بِأَيَادِي النَّاسِ كَأَنَّهُ مُحْتَاجٌ إِلَى شَيْءٍ إِذْ هُوَ يُعْطِي الْجَمِيعَ حَيَاةً وَنَفْساً وَكُلَّ شَيْءٍ.[أع 17-25]

فنحن من نحتاج إليه و ليس العكس
لكن ماذا نقول و ماذا نطلب؟!!

 لأَنَّ أَبَاكُمْ يَعْلَمُ مَا تَحْتَاجُونَ إِلَيْهِ قَبْلَ أَنْ تَسْأَلُوهُ. 
9 «فَصَلُّوا أَنْتُمْ هَكَذَا: أَبَانَا الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ لِيَتَقَدَّسِ اسْمُكَ. 
10 لِيَأْتِ مَلَكُوتُكَ. لِتَكُنْ مَشِيئَتُكَ كَمَا فِي السَّمَاءِ كَذَلِكَ عَلَى الأَرْضِ. 
11 خُبْزَنَا كَفَافَنَا أَعْطِنَا الْيَوْمَ. 
12 وَاغْفِرْ لَنَا ذُنُوبَنَا كَمَا نَغْفِرُ نَحْنُ أَيْضاً لِلْمُذْنِبِينَ إِلَيْنَا. 
13 وَلاَ تُدْخِلْنَا فِي تَجْرِبَةٍ لَكِنْ نَجِّنَا مِنَ الشِّرِّيرِ. لأَنَّ لَكَ الْمُلْكَ وَالْقُوَّةَ وَالْمَجْدَ إِلَى الأَبَدِ. آمِينَ.​
فقد علمنا كيف نصلي و ماذا نطلب ، و أيضًا وضّح أكثر قائلا :

25 لِذَلِكَ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: لاَ تَهْتَمُّوا لِحَيَاتِكُمْ بِمَا تَأْكُلُونَ وَبِمَا تَشْرَبُونَ وَلاَ لأَجْسَادِكُمْ بِمَا تَلْبَسُونَ. أَلَيْسَتِ الْحَيَاةُ أَفْضَلَ مِنَ الطَّعَامِ وَالْجَسَدُ أَفْضَلَ مِنَ اللِّبَاسِ؟ 
26 اُنْظُرُوا إِلَى طُيُورِ السَّمَاءِ: إِنَّهَا لاَ تَزْرَعُ وَلاَ تَحْصُدُ وَلاَ تَجْمَعُ إِلَى مَخَازِنَ وَأَبُوكُمُ السَّمَاوِيُّ يَقُوتُهَا. أَلَسْتُمْ أَنْتُمْ بِالْحَرِيِّ أَفْضَلَ مِنْهَا؟ 
27 وَمَنْ مِنْكُمْ إِذَا اهْتَمَّ يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يَزِيدَ عَلَى قَامَتِهِ ذِرَاعاً وَاحِدَةً؟ 
28 وَلِمَاذَا تَهْتَمُّونَ بِاللِّبَاسِ؟ تَأَمَّلُوا زَنَابِقَ الْحَقْلِ كَيْفَ تَنْمُو! لاَ تَتْعَبُ وَلاَ تَغْزِلُ. 
29 وَلَكِنْ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ إِنَّهُ وَلاَ سُلَيْمَانُ فِي كُلِّ مَجْدِهِ كَانَ يَلْبَسُ كَوَاحِدَةٍ مِنْهَا. 
30 فَإِنْ كَانَ عُشْبُ الْحَقْلِ الَّذِي يُوجَدُ الْيَوْمَ وَيُطْرَحُ غَداً فِي التَّنُّورِ يُلْبِسُهُ اللَّهُ هَكَذَا أَفَلَيْسَ بِالْحَرِيِّ جِدّاً يُلْبِسُكُمْ أَنْتُمْ يَا قَلِيلِي الإِيمَانِ؟ 
31 فَلاَ تَهْتَمُّوا قَائِلِينَ: مَاذَا نَأْكُلُ أَوْ مَاذَا نَشْرَبُ أَوْ مَاذَا نَلْبَسُ؟ 
32 فَإِنَّ هَذِهِ كُلَّهَا تَطْلُبُهَا الأُمَمُ. لأَنَّ أَبَاكُمُ السَّمَاوِيَّ يَعْلَمُ أَنَّكُمْ تَحْتَاجُونَ إِلَى هَذِهِ كُلِّهَا. 
33 لَكِنِ اطْلُبُوا أَوَّلاً مَلَكُوتَ اللَّهِ وَبِرَّهُ وَهَذِهِ كُلُّهَا تُزَادُ لَكُمْ. 
34 فَلاَ تَهْتَمُّوا لِلْغَدِ لأَنَّ الْغَدَ يَهْتَمُّ بِمَا لِنَفْسِهِ. يَكْفِي ايَوْمَ شَرُّهُ.​
اطلبوا أولا ملكوت الله و بره

----------------------

سؤال فرعي آخر ، هل نتعبد بقراءة الانجيل؟

طبعًا لا يسأل هذا السؤال الا العابرون من خلفية إسلامية ، حيث قراءة القرآن عبادة ، و لها حسنات ، و هكذا

أما في المسيح : 

كورنثوس 2 الأصحاح 5 العدد 17 إِذاً إِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ فِي الْمَسِيحِ فَهُوَ خَلِيقَةٌ جَدِيدَةٌ. الأَشْيَاءُ الْعَتِيقَةُ قَدْ مَضَتْ. هُوَذَا الْكُلُّ قَدْ صَارَ جَدِيداً.

فقراءة الانجيل مفيدة ، و لكن لا فروض ولا تعبّدات ولا واجبات ولا التزامات
بل انت اخي العابر ، تحتاج الي ان تقرأ كلمة الرب لكي تتغذى بها
تحتاج الي ان تتأمل فيها ، و تسمع ماذا يريد ان يكلمك الله من خلالها
تحتاج الي ان تعرف فكر الله ، و تتعرف علي حكمته ، و تختبر محبته الحقيقية من خلال كلمته

اقرأ ولو فقرة صغيرة ، وتأمل فيها ، و اطلب من الرب حكمة و ارشاد ، لكي تعرف كلمة الله الموجهة لشخصك

لا تُلزم نفسك بكم معين في القراءة ، فالقراءة بالكيف و ليست بالكم
أما اذا كنت تُريد ان تقرأ الكتاب المقدس للمعرفة و الاطلاع ، فهذا خارج نطاق الصلاه ، و اقرأ كيفما شئت

 العبرانيين الأصحاح 5
12 لأَنَّكُمْ إِذْ كَانَ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ تَكُونُوا مُعَلِّمِينَ لِسَبَبِ طُولِ الزَّمَانِ، تَحْتَاجُونَ أَنْ يُعَلِّمَكُمْ أَحَدٌ مَا هِيَ أَرْكَانُ بَدَاءَةِ أَقْوَالِ اللهِ، وَصِرْتُمْ مُحْتَاجِينَ إِلَى اللَّبَنِ لاَ إِلَى طَعَامٍ قَوِيٍّ. 
13 لأَنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ يَتَنَاوَلُ اللَّبَنَ هُوَ عَدِيمُ الْخِبْرَةِ فِي كَلاَمِ الْبِرِّ لأَنَّهُ طِفْلٌ،​
و اذ انكم أطفال في المسيح ، فتحتاجون الي هذا اللبن ، لتغذية الروح و الفكر و القلب

بطرس 1 الأصحاح 2 العدد 2 وَكَأَطْفَالٍ مَوْلُودِينَ الآنَ اشْتَهُوا اللَّبَنَ الْعَقْلِيَّ الْعَدِيمَ الْغِشِّ لِكَيْ تَنْمُوا بِهِ -

يتبع بباقي الاسئلة*​


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (26 سبتمبر 2010)

السؤال الثاني المتكرر أيضًا : كيف أقرأ الانجيل؟

و قد يسأل البعض عن الفرق بين (الكتاب المقدس) و (الانجيل)

فالكتاب المقدس هو كلمة الله الكاملة للبشرية ، منذ بدء الخليقة و حتي الآن
الانجيل هو البشارة برسالة المسيح ، البشارة برسالة الملكوت ، الخلاص و الفداء ، التبرير و البر

كلمة (انجيل) معناها البشارة أو الخبر السار

الانجيل هو كتاب العهد الجديد ، أما كتاب العهد القديم الذي يروى كلمة الله في تعامله مع شعب اليهود (بني اسرائيل)
و بالطبع فكتابنا المقدس بعهديه هو كلمة الله ، نقبلها كلها

السؤال : أين أقرأ الكتاب المقدس؟!!

اذا لم تكن لديك نسخة مكتوبة من الكتاب المقدس (كتاب مطبوع) 
فيمكنك أن تقرأه من خلال التصفحة علي الانترنت من هنا
http://www.arabchurch.com/bible.php

يسأل البعض : ما هذه الترجمات؟ 
الكتاب المقدس ترجمة سميث و فاندايك (Smith & Van Dyke) 
الكتاب المقدس ترجمة كتاب الحياة (Arabic Life Application Bible) 
الكتاب المقدس ترجمة الاخبار السارة (Good News Arabic) 
الكتاب المقدس الترجمة اليسوعية (Jesuit Arabic Bible)

و ماذا اختار منها؟

الكتاب المقدس لم يكتب - في الاصل - باللغة العربية
فالعهد القديم هو باللغة (العبرية) ، و العهد الجديد باللغة (اليونانية)

و هذه ترجمات الي اللغة العربية ، كلها صحيحة ، يمكنك اختيار أي ترجمة منها
انا عن نفسي أرشح ترجمة سميث و فاندايك لأنها الأكثر دقة
أما بالنسبة لمن يجد بعض الصعوبة ، فأنصحه بترجمة (كتاب الحياه) حيث انها ترجمة تفسيرية مبسطة

يمكنكم معاينة المزيد من الترجمات علي هذا الموقع 

http://www.albishara.org

بما فيها النصوص الاصلية سواء باليونانية أو العبرية ، و رغم أن هذا لن يكون مفيد لحديثي الإيمان ، و لكن للاحتياط

------------------------

كيف أبدأ ؟

الافضل هو البدائة من أول الكتاب ، الانجيل كما دونه القديس متّى الانجيلي البشير
من هنا >> http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/Matthew

ثم تتابع الانجيل بالترتيب ، 
و في أي شئ غير مفهوم أو صعب ،
برجاء فتح موضوع جديد في قسم الاسئلة و الأجوبة المسيحية و سنُقدّم لك الاجابة بكل محبة

----------------------

يتسائل البعض عن التفسير ، يمكنك قراءة الكتاب المقدس بتفاسير الآباء ،
و اليكم البعض منها :
تفسير القمص انطونيس فكري
تفسير القمص تادرس يعقوب ملطي

و أيضا أي شئ غير واضح ، لا تترددوا في طرح السؤال

----------------------

البعض أيضًا يسأل عن إمكانية تحميل الكتاب المقدس ، ككتاب الكتروني ، لإمكانية تصفحه في حالة عدم الاتصال بالانترنت

اليكم هذا الموقع يمكنكم منه تحميل الكتاب المقدس بتفاسيره

تحميــــل الكتاب بترجمة الفانديك >> من هنــــــــــــا
تحميــــل الكتاب بالترجمة العربية المشتركة >> من هنــــــــــــا

موقع آخر يمكن تحميل منه الكتاب المقدس بكل كمالياته

تحيميـــــــل الكتاب المقدس للهواتف المحمولة >> من هنـــــــــا
تحميل برامج للكتاب المقدس >> من هنـــــــــــا
تحميل الكتاب المقدس فى صورة ملفات وورد، PDF >> من هنــــــــــــا
تحميل الكتاب المقدس المسموع >> من هنـــــــــــــا
تفاسير الكتاب المقدس  >>  من هنــــــــــــــا
خرائـط الكتاب المقدس >> من هنــــــــــــا

و أخيـــــــــيرًا : أدوات مساعدة لدراسة الكتاب المقدس >>  من هنـــــــــا

و اليكم الموقع كامل بما يحتويه من خدمات رائعة ، من تأملات و قراءات و كتب و شروحات
http://www.freecopticbooks.com

ولمزيد من المشاركة في مثل هذه الامور ، اليك المنتدى المسيحي الكتابي العام  ، لكي تقرأ فيه عما يجول بخاطرك ، و تتعرف علي الإيمان المسيحي بتعمّق أكثر

يتبع​


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (26 سبتمبر 2010)

سؤال آخر متكرر عن المعمودية : هل يجب أن أعتمد؟ و ماذا سيحدث ان لم استطيع ان انال المعمودية؟!!​

​ 
اذا كنت في ظروف أمنية لا تُعطيك هذه الفرصة ، اذا كنت في ظروف لا تسمح
فلا تتعجّل في الأمر ، و دع الأمر لمن قادك طوال رحلة إيمانك حتي قبلت خلاصه
و كن علي ثقة ان من مشى معك كل هذا الطريق ، لن يتركك في منتصفه​ 
اترك الأمر لتدبير الرب ، و دعه يختار لك التوقيت الملائم و الظروف المناسبة ، لأنه ليس هناك أفضل من تدبير و اختيار الرب​
الجامعة الأصحاح 3 العدد 1 لِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ زَمَانٌ وَلِكُلِّ أَمْرٍ تَحْتَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَقْتٌ.​أما عن المعمودية و أهيمتها ، اقرأ هذا الموضوع من أجل تفصيل أكثر​ 
لزوم المعمودية للخلاص للانبا مرقس​ 
لمزيد من التفاصيل حول المعمودية اقرأ : المعمودية فى العهد الجديد​ 
اقرأ أيضًا​ 
أقوال عن المعمودية ابونا بيشوى كامل
سرّ المعمودية ومياه التجديد القديس غريغوريوس النيصصي
لماذا يستخدم الماء في المعمودية؟​ 
أعيد عليك النصيحة أخي الحبيب ، لا تتعجل أمور حياتك ، و ضعها في يد الرب و تحت تصرفه ، فليس شئ أفضل من اختيارته لنا​ 
فقط اثبتوا في المسيح ، و صلوا كل حين ولا تملوا​
7 «اسْأَلُوا تُعْطَوْا. اطْلُبُوا تَجِدُوا. اقْرَعُوا يُفْتَحْ لَكُمْ. ​
8 لأَنَّ *كُلَّ* مَنْ يَسْأَلُ يَأْخُذُ وَمَنْ يَطْلُبُ يَجِدُ وَمَنْ يَقْرَعُ يُفْتَحُ لَهُ. 
9 أَمْ أَيُّ إِنْسَانٍ مِنْكُمْ إِذَا سَأَلَهُ ابْنُهُ خُبْزاً يُعْطِيهِ حَجَراً؟ 
10 وَإِنْ سَأَلَهُ سَمَكَةً يُعْطِيهِ حَيَّةً؟ 
11 فَإِنْ كُنْتُمْ وَأَنْتُمْ أَشْرَارٌ تَعْرِفُونَ أَنْ تُعْطُوا أَوْلاَدَكُمْ عَطَايَا جَيِّدَةً فَكَمْ بِالْحَرِيِّ أَبُوكُمُ الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ يَهَبُ خَيْرَاتٍ لِلَّذِينَ يَسْأَلُونَهُ. ​​


----------

